# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Real Men Punch Women Full In The Face

## zabster151

this got me pissed i mean yea she hit him but the cops have no respect either. looks like they were trying to rip her friend across the table.

----------


## iseckz

what a ****ing *****.

----------


## zaggahamma

took that fat fvcker all his might to get that girl down...fvckin donut shoveling pos

----------


## zabster151

i would love to go one on one with that guy in the street .****ing *****!

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

The law has no gender, also it's out of context way too many variables not included to draw any kind of real informed opinion about the situation.

----------


## jtuner77

Wow. I am sure cops are taught to not hit a female unless totally necessary which it's obvious this scenario wasn't the case. 

Glad to see another cop with lack of self control. Glad to know he is out protecting us Americans!!!

----------


## BgMc31

Police officers are trained to use enough force to stop an assault in order to protect themselves and the public. This lady was throwing punches and I don't believe he needed to throw a right cross to subdue her. This is insane! But Zab, I can't paint all police officers with a broad stroke as being bad people. I know many, many good people in law enforcement. As a matter of fact, a really good friend of mine lost his life two years ago (Google Officer Joe Harris, NM police officer), doing his job. 

Instead of trying to paint all police officers as bad, how come you aren't posting some of the truly heroic things police officers do all the time? What is your agenda when it comes to all these posting about bad police officers.

Anyone can scour the web and find bad people of all professions. Teachers beating up students, cops abusing their power, politicians trolling for azz on craigslist, priests raping boys, etc. There are bad people in all walks of life and the vast majority of the public know and recognize this. I fail to see your reasoning behind posting these "bad cup" videos.

----------


## JJ78

Shit. He hit her first. Thats my kind of girl. If a cop hits me, I'm gonna ****in hit him back. No matter the reprucusssion. \

And if that was my girl, I would have sliced him up.

----------


## JJ78

Show me some "heroic cop videos"

----------


## BgMc31

Have you seen the 9/11 vids JJ78?

----------


## scotty51312

With a background in military police work, I can tell you a couple things about this video. 

1. Police aren't trained to punch people in the face to control a situation. Most training is called "pain and compliance" along with restraint. I broke up several fights between people in enlisted clubs, officer clubs and foriegn ports, and never once struck anyone with my fist, and only once with a baton. I did however shove my fingers about 3 inches up a guys nostrils who was a foot taller than me and outweighed me by 100lbs and he literally cried the whole way out of the bar.

2. The cop in this video is completley unprofessional and allowed himself to be overcome by emotion, reguardless of the circumstances around the arrest. He's also a fat slob who seemed to struggle to subdue a woman much smaller than him. 

3. With all that being said situations like that are hard to deal with from a law enforcement perspective you never know someones true intentions, another couple seconds she could have stuck a fork in someones eye or some other crazy shit

----------


## BgMc31

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4058672/h...aught-on-tape/
http://video.app.msn.com/watch/video...ters/1d0tofh0u
http://www.wktv.com/news/local/96528799.html?s=mr

----------


## JJ78

Yes I have Bg. And I agree with you about those men and women. Isnt it a shame the way our government are treatin those folks.

----------


## BgMc31

Yeah it is a crying shame...

----------


## zabster151

heroic is doing there job. don't be cop to be a hero be a cop protect and serve the people . or don't be a cop
we don't need hero's. i know not all cops are bad but when i find these videos of blatant abuse of power i want everyone to know

as for the cop he looks like he started the fight by garbing the guy from across the table and trying to rip him out of his seat. if that was my girl and she try ed to get him off me and he punched here. in the heat of the moment i would have stabbed him in the neck with a butter knife. i know i would goto prison but i seriously don't give a **** when it comes to assaulting my friends and family. it was my first thought when i saw this, he is lucky he didn't do that to the wrong person might get your house shot up.

----------


## songdog

He must hit like a b1tch.Beacuse she walked out of there  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> With a background in military police work, I can tell you a couple things about this video. 
> 
> 1. Police aren't trained to punch people in the face to control a situation. Most training is called "pain and compliance" along with restraint. I broke up several fights between people in enlisted clubs, officer clubs and foriegn ports, and never once struck anyone with my fist, and only once with a baton. I did however shove my fingers about 3 inches up a guys nostrils who was a foot taller than me and outweighed me by 100lbs and he literally cried the whole way out of the bar.
> 
> 2. The cop in this video is completley unprofessional and allowed himself to be overcome by emotion, reguardless of the circumstances around the arrest. He's also a fat slob who seemed to struggle to subdue a woman much smaller than him. 
> 
> 3. With all that being said situations like that are hard to deal with from a law enforcement perspective you never know someones true intentions, another couple seconds she could have stuck a fork in someones eye or some other crazy shit


well said

----------


## zaggahamma

> He must hit like a b1tch.Beacuse she walked out of there


lmao

----------


## GoloLolo

> Shit. He hit her first. Thats my kind of girl. If a cop hits me, I'm gonna ****in hit him back. No matter the reprucusssion. \
> 
> And if that was my girl, I would have sliced him up.


same here

----------


## brad1986

> Shit. He hit her first. Thats my kind of girl. If a cop hits me, I'm gonna ****in hit him back. No matter the reprucusssion. \
> 
> And if that was my girl, I would have sliced him up.


^^yes yes yes times 100. cop or not if you come at me sideways ima lay you out sideways.

----------


## brad1986

> heroic is doing there job. don't be cop to be a hero be a cop protect and serve the people . or don't be a cop
> we don't need hero's. i know not all cops are bad but when i find these videos of blatant abuse of power i want everyone to know
> 
> as for the cop he looks like he started the fight by garbing the guy from across the table and trying to rip him out of his seat. if that was my girl and she try ed to get him off me and he punched here. in the heat of the moment i would have stabbed him in the neck with a butter knife. i know i would goto prison but i seriously don't give a **** when it comes to assaulting my friends and family. it was my first thought when i saw this, he is lucky he didn't do that to the wrong person might get your house shot up.


yup thats how we do it in the 916/530

----------


## Misery13

> Police officers are trained to use enough force to stop an assault in order to protect themselves and the public. This lady was throwing punches and I don't believe he needed to throw a right cross to subdue her. This is insane! But Zab, I can't paint all police officers with a broad stroke as being bad people. I know many, many good people in law enfor***ent. As a matter of fact, a really good friend of mine lost his life two years ago (Google Officer Joe Harris, NM police officer), doing his job. 
> 
> Instead of trying to paint all police officers as bad, how come you aren't posting some of the truly heroic things police officers do all the time? What is your agenda when it comes to all these posting about bad police officers.
> 
> Anyone can scour the web and find bad people of all professions. Teachers beating up students, cops abusing their power, politicians trolling for azz on craigslist, priests raping boys, etc. There are bad people in all walks of life and the vast majority of the public know and recognize this. I fail to see your reasoning behind posting these "bad cup" videos.


Well said...

----------


## Misery13

> With a background in military police work, I can tell you a couple things about this video. 
> 
> 1. Police aren't trained to punch people in the face to control a situation. Most training is called "pain and compliance" along with restraint. I broke up several fights between people in enlisted clubs, officer clubs and foriegn ports, and never once struck anyone with my fist, and only once with a baton. I did however shove my fingers about 3 inches up a guys nostrils who was a foot taller than me and outweighed me by 100lbs and he literally cried the whole way out of the bar.
> 
> 2. The cop in this video is completley unprofessional and allowed himself to be overcome by emotion, reguardless of the circumstances around the arrest. He's also a fat slob who seemed to struggle to subdue a woman much smaller than him. 
> 
> 3. With all that being said situations like that are hard to deal with from a law enfor***ent perspective you never know someones true intentions, another couple seconds she could have stuck a fork in someones eye or some other crazy shit


Damn bro... You probably punctured his brain.

----------


## spywizard

he should have tasered her, would have made for a better video.. 

equal pay = equal treatment, and I think she had her hand at his face?? 

yep, taser was the right move..

----------


## JerryAddi

Damn. Unreal

----------


## DeniZen

Bad cop rants usually come from those who've been incarcerated a few times themselves lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Bad cop rants usually come from those who've been incarcerated a few times themselves lol


so no opinion on whether police brutality/intrustion is ok or not? if a cop mistook you or your loved one and slammed them up against a wall or the ground i guess its ok cuz your record is squeaky clean? i dont get it

----------


## Misery13

> he should have tasered her, would have made for a better video.. 
> 
> equal pay = equal treatment, and I think she had her hand at his face?? 
> 
> yep, taser was the right move..


A 8 second tazer ride will definitely change someones outlook on life. I myself have two tazer rides under my belt. Nothing like it on earth.

----------


## Times Roman

............Well, that means there are more "Real Men" in this world than some of us care to admit

----------

